
Google Says Stadia Will Outperform Consoles and PCS by Predicting Gamers' Moves - wil421
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/google-claims-stadia-will-outperform-consoles-by-predicting-players-moves
======
RealStickman
So that's what Google uses all the data it collects from me for.

------
ddingus
And with our premium offering, your moves will be enhanced...

